# Any one have any Turkeys they want shot?



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a buddy whom is an outfitter for whitetails in Ohio that wants to come up and he drew a tag but we will not have time to go where we had planned so was curious if anyone around Livingston or surrounding areas had any turkeys running around they wanted to thin out.. We have a ton on our lease but we are full boar deer hunting and I cant very well bring him in there while we are deer hunting without the others permission.. And its the rut and I am sure that is going to be the case most everywhere but just thought I would ask..


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

How far are you looking to travel? Not anywhere close to Livingston, but I can see what I can do.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Between Howell and Ohio somehwere?


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll be in touch. Let me do some checking.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------

